# Una pequeña duda con la memory del psp



## zansho (Jul 9, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo aqui y pues vengo con una idea

tengo un psp y los que tienen sufren igual que yo.... la memory stick pro duo...   

entonces por alli lei que se puede adaptar de sd a memory stick pro duo...

la cuestion es... como ?


----------



## electrodan (Jul 9, 2008)

¿Que problema tenes con la stick pro duo?


----------



## zansho (Jul 11, 2008)

que esta muy cara aqui en mexico....


----------

